# 2002 Pathfinder vibration at 60-65 MPH



## notch360 (Aug 17, 2004)

PLEASE HELP... I have a 2002 LE Pathfinder that vibrates in the seat at ~62 MPH. I have rotated the tires, switched tires and rims with another Pathfinder and still have vibration. I have taken it to two Nissan Dealership and they have told me it is "normal feel" but I know that it isn't normal at all. Does anyone have any suggestions before my warrantee runs out in December?

~Notch


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I would starting by looking at the seat first. Be sure its bolted down well. After that, go over all of the suspension bolts to make sure they are tight. Then check your motor mounts to be sure they arent torn to shit already. By the way, you have tried BALANCING the tires, instead of just rotating them?


----------

